# what is the best Lure all year round ?



## kemical (May 7, 2008)

Share good thoughts and secrets on your best Lure all year round for bass fishing!!
Newb here trying to find the best lure to actually catch something... jajaja :lol: 
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

I would go with a plastic worm of some type!


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2008)

I agree with Jim...From what i've done...It would either be a T-rig....Or a jig.


----------



## bcritch (May 7, 2008)

I agree as well. I use a plastic worm at least once on almost every trip.


----------



## kemical (May 7, 2008)

i noticed,, u can never go wrong with berkley Gulp. or other plastics... but i just recently purchase 3 different kind rapala shad rap, gonna see how they work.

ay thoughts on how they do ,, do they work.jaja,, or its just BS....lol 
thanks for your thoughts,, guys,, greatly appreciate.


----------



## shamoo (May 7, 2008)

Slidem up with Mr. Brewer, going to get you quanity almost every time and sometimes a bonus. :wink:

Hard baits I would go with baby 1 minus, baby bass or fire tiger.


----------



## kemical (May 7, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Slidem up with Mr. Brewer, going to get you quanity almost every time and sometimes a bonus. :wink:
> 
> Hard baits I would go with baby 1 minus, baby bass or fire tiger.



cant find anything on mr.brewer fishing lure.

you got a link


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2008)

He means Charlie Brewer's Sliders - read some older posts and you will see that the GREAT Shamoo is a slider KING

https://www.eburch.biz/charlie_brewer_slider.htm


----------



## shamoo (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Mr. esquired, there are a couple of us on here that sliders are a go to bait, heres a direct link Charlie Brewers Slider Co.
www.sliderfishing.com


----------



## kemical (May 7, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Thanks for the kind words Mr. esquired, there are a couple of us on here that sliders are a go to bait, heres a direct link Charlie Brewers Slider Co.
> https://www.sliderfishing.com



THANK YOU SIR!! BOOKMARKED THAT SITE!!


----------



## little anth (May 7, 2008)

i would try senko or other soft stick baits. they dont look like much but they are _*MAGIC*_


----------



## slim357 (May 8, 2008)

soft plastics are always a safe bet, In the colder months I like blade baits and spoons (they'll work year round too but they seem to do better when its cold). Charlie brewer slider company makes some great stuff, I love there crappie grubs Ive caught every thing on them. But If i could have only one hard bait it would a rat-l-trap (best time of year is the spring but fished right they'll work when ever the fish are feeding).


----------



## redbug (May 8, 2008)

For me if you are looking for numbers I would go with a soft plastic finesse worm but if you are looking for big fish i will throw a jig and pig 

Wayne


----------



## ejones1961 (May 9, 2008)

I also like to throw soft plastics,


----------



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

k,, let me get this all in one shot!! MAGIC sticky baits, Charlie brewer slider crappie grubs, soft plastic finesse worm for the big BERTHAS with jig and a pig, with some plastic ones!!! GOTCHA!! LOL

THANKS GUYS, im gonna look for every single bait there is now,,lol :wink:


----------



## dampeoples (May 9, 2008)

The best lure is the one the fish want, obviously, but you have to toss quite a few at times to figure that out 

I would have to say a jig, but the jig, more than any other lure, it seems, seems to be a 'mystery' lure to most, so if not that, then a smallish plastic worm in a natural color.


----------



## Waco (May 9, 2008)

Go with the worm or jig for all year. Let me tell when its cold in the winter Bass get lockjaw and you have to fish slow. The only way to fish slow is with a worm or jig. Good luck.


----------



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

i have been using different types of Berkley Gulp!® 4.75" Slim Shaky Worm,, different colors,, reel it in slowly,, and maybe i catch a few,, my friend other hand,, keeps one bait,, watermelon color,, thru the whole day,, and he gets like 8,, WTF!!lol i dunno,, i just recently purchased 3 different shad rap rapalas.. like to give it a shot,, see , how they do at the bottom,, maybe wake some fishes up,, 

around what time you use a worm?? and 
around what time you should use a spinner bait ?
and around what time you use rapalas shad rap??

another words..
early morning what kind should u use?
morning, what kind should u use?
afternoon what kind should u use?


i usually get on the lake like 6:30 - 7am , when the sun just got out,, not hot at all.. still nice great breeze..??

wow , i didnt realized i had so many questions!!

thanks guys!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 10, 2008)

I've been thinking about this and the one bait that I have been able to catch fish year round on is an X-Rap. Jerks with long pauses when it's cold and a quicker "slashing" retrieve when it's warmer.


----------



## jkbirocz (May 10, 2008)

I would have to agree with FishinsMyLife. I think a suspending jerkbait is one of the most versatile lures out there. 

If not a hard jerkbait, I would have to go with a senko.


----------



## slim357 (May 11, 2008)

You can fish plastic worms all day long doesnt matter what time it is, same with a spinnerbait and rap. Just try to match up your baits for the water conditions, if the water is really dirty/muddy Id go with darker baits, and maybe throw spinner with painted blades. If the visibility is good then go to more natural colors, also on spinners use ones with gold/nickel blades.


----------



## kemical (May 11, 2008)

WOW!!!! =D> ALL DAY TODAY, i used 3 different rapalas shad rap lures,,,, and the best one that got all the fishes today was this one https://www.rapala.com/products/luresdetail.cfm?modelName=shad_rap&freshorsalt=Fresh
i have to buy a new one now, its been chewed all up,, scratch etc etc,, 
love it!! 

1st catch was a 8lb largemouth!!! soo happy,,, never caught anything that big in my life!!! went to a new lake,, had no boat ,(went to check it out before i brought the boat),, but i was in teh water to my knees,, it was real heavy that fish i thought it was gonna break my line if i try to hold it up,, it was sooo freaking big and heavy,,

love rapala!!


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2008)

Rapalas are great lures, and you cant really complain about there price either. A quality lure for around $6 bucks. =D>


----------



## shamoo (May 11, 2008)

Way to go kem =D>


----------



## Zum (May 12, 2008)

8lbs largemouth ...nice catch,way to go


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 12, 2008)

Nice! Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## kemical (May 12, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Nice! Do you have a picture of it?



actually i do,, but i had to hold the line and hold the camera phone on the other,, the water was up to my knees, and i was afraid if i put it up anymore my line would brake,, i was pulling and it wouldnt go up,, 

so heres the only view,, my son took a second pic, but he has his finger in the way,, fish was pissed, it was fighting the hold time..


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 12, 2008)

Nice pig 8)


----------



## BLK fisher (May 12, 2008)

Shaky head will put fish in the ivewell all year long. It's one of my go to baits in a pinch.


----------



## BLK fisher (May 12, 2008)

By the way, Nice fish also. Them 8lbrs put up a good fight, don't they?


----------



## pt0872 (May 12, 2008)

Amazing fish.....Congrats.

I fish mostly plastics and then those are either the Sizmic frog which get hit alot.

But the one tried and true soft plastic I use is the Berkley Sinking Minnow.

That minnow gets hammered, i end up running out of them and cant find them anymore at WM or Dicks.


----------



## slim357 (May 12, 2008)

Nice fish, wish there was some of them up here them fl bass get big.


----------



## kemical (May 12, 2008)

BLK fisher said:


> By the way, Nice fish also. Them 8lbrs put up a good fight, don't they?



god yes,, after i was done bringing her in , i was huffing and puffing,,lol


----------



## xmytruck (May 13, 2008)

rapala original...


----------



## snowboardinmn (May 13, 2008)

any rapala crank bait fished at the right pauses and jerks will always put bass in the boat. rapala is the way to go


----------



## mr.fish (May 26, 2008)

A smaller husky jerk. The blue and gold color.


----------



## Waterwings (May 26, 2008)

I'm a couple weeks late on this topic  , but nice catch kemical ! 8) 


I guess my go-to bait would be some type of plastic worm (normally a Tiki Stick), then a red spinner bait in early Spring.


----------

